# ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط¦ظٹ



## ذياد الزين (4 نوفمبر 2020)

* ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط¦ظٹ*​ * ط«ظˆط±ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ططھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ط·ظ„ط§ظ‚ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط¦ظٹ *​ 

​ *طھظ… ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ظ„ط§ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¶ظٹط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ†ط·ظ„ط§ظ‚ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط¨ط§ط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ طŒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹ ط®ظ„ظٹط¬ظٹ ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ…ظ†ظˆط¹ط§طھ ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ظپظٹ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ط§طھ ظˆظٹط²ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§ ط¹ط´ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط§ظپ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡طھظ…ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ططھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ طŒ ظˆظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظƒطھط¨طھ ط¨ظˆط§ط³ط·ط© ظ…طھط®طµطµظٹظ† ظپظٹ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹ظٹظ† ظٹط´ط¹ط±ظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ظ…ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظ‰ طھط¬ط±ط¨ط© ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ… ظپط±ظٹط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ظ†ظˆط¹ظ‡ط§ .*​ *ط£ط®ط¨ط§ط± ط¹ط§ظ…ط© *​ *ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ظ‚ط³ظ… ظ…طھط®طµطµ ظپظٹ  ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط¨ط§ط±ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط¨ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ط§طط¯ط§ط« ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹط¬ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط¹ط§ظ… طŒ ظ„ظٹط³ ظ‡طط§ ظپطط³ط¨ ظ„ظƒظ† ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظٹط¶ط§ ط§ظ‡ظ… ظ…ط§ظٹط´ط؛ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط¨ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط¬ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظ„ظ‚ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ط© ظˆظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط¬ط§ط²ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§طھط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© .*​ *ظپط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ططµط± ظٹظˆط¬ط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظ…ظˆط³ظˆط¹ط© ط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھ ط£ط¨ط´ط± ظ„ظ„ط£ظپط±ط§ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط§طھ ظˆظ…ظ† ط¨ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط«ظ„ط§ ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ„ط§ظ… ط¹ظ† ط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ظˆط§ظپط¯ طŒ ظˆظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ظˆط± ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒظپط§ظ„ط© ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ .*​ *ظˆظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ظٹط© ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ط§ط®ط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط±ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹط¬ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ظ…ط«ظ„  طھط±طھظٹط¨  ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹ  ظ„ظ„ظ…ططھط±ظپظٹظ† " ط¯ظˆط±ظٹ ظƒط£ط³ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظٹط± ظ…طظ…ط¯ ط¨ظ† ط³ظ„ظ…ط§ظ† " ظˆظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ„ط£ط®ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط±ظ‰ ظ…ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ„ط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†طµط± ظˆط§ظ„ط§طھطط§ط¯ ظˆط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظˆظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظ‡ظ„ظٹ ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ظ… طŒ ظˆظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طھط؛ط·ظٹط§طھ ططµط±ظٹط© ظ„ط£ط®ط¨ط§ط± ط¯ظˆط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹط¬ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھظٹ ظˆظƒطظ„ظƒ ط¨ط·ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط§ط³ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظپط±ظٹظ‚ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظˆط±ظˆط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© .*​ *ظˆط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط§ط³ظ‚ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ *​ *ظˆطµظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ط·ط¹ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظپط±ظٹط¯ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ط¨ط§ط³طھظ…ط±ط§ط± طھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¹ط¨ط± ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ظ†ط§ ظ…ط¯ط¹ظˆظ…ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ط·ظˆط§طھ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ظپظٹط¯ظٹظˆظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظٹط²ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظˆط¶ط ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھطط¶ظٹط± ط§ظ„طھط¬ظ‡ظٹط² ططھظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ظ„ظ„ط¶ظٹظˆظپ .*​ *ظˆظپظٹ ظ‚ط³ظ…  ط§ظ„طµطط©ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¢ظ„ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظپظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹط¬ظٹط© ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط¹ط§ظ… طظٹط« ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ظپظˆط§ط¦ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط±ط£ط© ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„طظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆظ„ط§ط¯ط© طŒ ظˆططھظ‰ طھط±ط¨ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ط·ظپط§ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ‡طھظ…ط§ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„طµطط© ظˆط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© .*​ *ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط³ظˆط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ظ…ط© ط¨ظ‚ظˆط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ططھظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„طظٹ ط¹ط§ظ†ظ‰ ظ„ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¶ط¹ظپ ظˆط§ظ„طھظƒط±ط§ط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ظ„ظˆط·ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆطµط© طŒ ظ…ظˆط³ظˆط¹ط© ظ†ط³ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط© .*​ 

​ *ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ طµط¨ط§ظٹط§ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆط¹طµط±ظٹ *​ *ط²ظˆط±ظˆ ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ظ†ط§ *​ *  https://9baya.net/contact*​


----------

